# Welche Sattel/Lenkerüberhöhung fahrt ihr?



## eve77 (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo ihr,

mich würde mal interessieren, mit welcher Sattel- bzw. Lenkerüberhöhung ihr fahrt. Bei mir sind es 5 cm Lenkerüberhöhung (gemessen bis zur Oberkannte der Griffe bzw. Oberkante Sattel), da der Rahmen recht klein ist. Der Vorbau ist bereits gedreht, allerdings baut die Steuersatzkappe bzw. der zum Steuersatz gehörende Spacer ziemlich hoch.

Liebe Grüße, eve77


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Februar 2010)

.... das ist uneffektiv . der sattel sollte entweder genauso hoch wie der sattel sein , oder höher . sonst pedalierst du dir ja nen wolf ... sprich - du kriegst wenig karft aufs pedal und hast somit wenig vortrieb ... auf nem city bike hab ich auch lenkerüberhöhung und  komm mit den füssen auf den boden ... - aber doch net bei nem mtb !!!!! kann es ein , dass dein rahmen zu gross ist ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (9. Februar 2010)

Interessante Frage, da habe ich bislang nicht wirklich nach geschaut. Also ab in den Keller und nachgemessen:

- Rennrad ca. 8 cm
- Starrbike ca. 10 cm
- Fully ca. 7 cm
- Racehardtail ca. 7 cm
(jeweils Sattelüberhöhung)

Das Problem ist, dass durch die Größe der Laufräder und die Einbauhöhe der Gabel bereits eine gewisse Lenkerhöhe vorgegeben ist. Eine Mindestlänge des Steuerrohres muss auch sein. Daher wird es gerade bei sehr kleinen Rahmen mit einer Sattelüberhöhung schwierig. Wenn dann noch etwas mehr Federweg an der Front dazu kommt, ist alles vorbei  Eine Lösung wären Bikes mit 24' Laufrädern für kleine Biker(innen). Schließlich fahren besonders lange Leute teilweise auch 29'. Allerdings entstehen dadurch haufenweise andere Probleme...

@eve77: Kannst Du evtl. den Spacer gegen einen niedrigeren tauschen? Lenker 5 cm über Sattelhöhe ergibt ja wirklich keine besonders sportliche Sitzposition. 

Grüße Tine


----------



## alex76 (9. Februar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> kann es ein , dass dein rahmen zu gross ist ???



Das Problem ist ein anderes. Die Front ist innerhalb einer Modellreihe bei allen Rahmengrößen mehr oder weniger gleich hoch. Dagegen ist das Heck bei kleinen Rahmengrößen entsprechend niedriger, wodurch es bei vielen (X)S Rahmen zur beschriebenen Lenkerüberhöhung kommt. Je mehr Federweg vorne, umso stärker die Lenkerüberhöhung...

Oh, da ist mir jemand zuvorgekommen ;-)


----------



## Nuala (9. Februar 2010)

hey eve,
die lenkerüberhöhung hängt doch davon ab, was man fährt, oder?! ich fahre "shopper", aber ich fahr auch tendenziell lieber runter  wenn´s sacksteil ist, dann wird der ist der sattel maximal abgesenkt. beim hochfahren ungefähr einen fingerbreit höher als der lenker. mag "uneffektiv" sein, aber geht nun mal nicht anders, wenn man nicht man nicht teleskop-sattelstütze fahren will. was fährst du denn? cc, dh oder freeride? 
grüße
nadja


----------



## eve77 (9. Februar 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> was fährst du denn? cc, dh oder freeride?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...hm, eigentlich weder noch. Nenne es einfach "Touren" mit mgl. vielen Höhenmetern, auf Forstwegen hoch und dann Ausschau halten nach netteren Sachen . Aber nichts zu technisches oder DH-mäßiges. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten u.ä. sind mir dabei ziemlich egal sind.
> ...


----------



## Bettina (10. Februar 2010)

Es gibt auch Rahmen, bei denen in kleinen Größen das Steuerrohr kürzer ist. Aber das ist nicht wirklich viel.
Ich fahre mit Sattelüberhöhung rauf/gerade und mit Lenkerüberhöhung runter  Die Maße variieren von Rad zu Rad erheblich.

viele Grüße Bettina


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Februar 2010)

Im unbelasteten Zustand ist der Lenker ca. 2 cm höher als der Sattel.
Wenn man draufsitzt ergibt sich somit eine deutliche Lenkererhöhung. 
Bei kniffeligen Stellen bergab (für mich sind die meisten Stellen kniffelig ) durch Absenken der Sattelstütze (zum Glück eine Gravitydropper mit Hebel am Lenker) noch mehr Differenz zwischen Lenker- und Sattelhöhe.

Gehts bergauf ändert es sich jedoch, da gibts beim Bionicon Supershuttle ja diesen orangenen Knopf, die Gabel senkt sich ab und das Sattelrohr stellt sich steiler. Das ergibt natürlich keine CC-Haltung und das Radl wird auch nicht leichter  aber man wenigstens gemütlich hoch radeln.

Grüße!


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Februar 2010)

Je nach Einsatzgebiet: Beim CC-/MA-Racerist der Sattel deutlich höher als der Lenker, sonst käme ich keinen Berg damit hoch. Bei den RR ebenfalls (beim Zeitfahrer ist der Unterschied am höchsten). Das neue Fully wird ebenfalls eine leichte Sattelüberhöhung aufweisen, aber nicht ganz so extrem. Das Enduro ist andersrum gepolt, also der Lenker höher als der Sattel. Aber klar, das Ding wird tendenziell in ruppigem Gelände bergab oder in der Ebene bewegt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Februar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> .... das ist uneffektiv . der sattel sollte entweder genauso hoch wie der sattel sein , oder höher . sonst pedalierst du dir ja nen wolf ... sprich - du kriegst wenig karft aufs pedal und hast somit wenig vortrieb ... auf nem city bike hab ich auch lenkerüberhöhung und  komm mit den füssen auf den boden ... - aber doch net bei nem mtb !!!!! kann es ein , dass dein rahmen zu gross ist ???



Das stimmt so aber nicht generell! Schließlich kommt´s drauf an, welchen Winkel das Sattelrohr hat! Wenn du da einen flachen Winkel hast, kann´s schon sein, weil man nicht über dem Tretlager sitzt, sondern irgenwo dahinter und auch schlecht Druck auf die Gabel bekommt. Aber bei modernen Geometrien ist das mitnichten so, bei 73 Grad kannst du ganz komfortabel mit Lenkerüberhöhung den Berg raufdüsen.

Schließlich ist das Wichtigste, dass man bequem sitzt, sonst ist alle Theorie grau.  Ich fahr auch mit Lenkerüberhöhung bei ausgefahrener Gabel, dafür kann ich sie am Berg absenken. Ich fahr auch nix spezielles, sondern einfach lange Touren mit viel HM rauf und runter.


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Februar 2010)

hm , ja klar , jeder empfindet es auch anders . extreme sattelüberhöhung finde ich da genauso unpassend , wie sattel so niedrig , dass man "mitlaufen" kann .. ausser natürlich , man düst wurzelige trails runter- klar , dass er dann ganz nach unten gehlört . aber sonst würde ich persönlich nicht mit lankerüberhöhung fahren - sieht ausserdem aus , als ob man beachcruiser fährt -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (10. Februar 2010)

Fully = 0cm Lenker + Sattel gleich

Sattel höher: 
Rennrad = 14 cm
Hardtail, Stadtschlampe, Crosser = 12 cm

Mit der Geometrie komme ich seit Jahren klar ohne bisher ernsthafte Rückenprobleme.

Aussehen das eine, ich denke wenn man sich dauerhaft wohlfühlt, dann passt das schon.


----------

